# HCC holiday modifications



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

Martin Luther King Day, Labor Day & Memorial Day will no longer be counted as HCC holidays.....hooray!


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 19, 2007)

A good start, but I was hoping that they would ease up on the spring break weeks...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> A good start, but I was hoping that they would ease up on the spring break weeks...



Don't quote me...but a little birdie told me that your wish may be granted soon and today's holiday modification may be expanded in the near future.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 19, 2007)

What about Ontario's new Family Day?  3rd Monday of February?

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> What about Ontario's new Family Day?  3rd Monday of February?
> 
> Brian



You are lucky as this is not considered a holiday.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Bill ... I thought it might be somewhere around President's Day and thought that might be considered a 'holiday' for some locations.

Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> You are lucky as this is not considered a holiday.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Thanks Bill ... I thought it might be somewhere around President's Day and thought that might be considered a 'holiday' for some locations.
> 
> Brian



Presidents Day is Feb 18, 2008 and that is considered a holiday and it just happens to be the 3rd monday of Feb...sorry...I guess it is holiday after all.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Martin Luther King Day, Labor Day & Memorial Day will no longer be counted as HCC holidays.....hooray!



Does this apply to current plus new members?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Does this apply to current plus new members?



This is effective for all current and future members.


----------

